# Amazing clean cuts, even on home center plywood crosscuts w/o a ZCI



## cabmaker

About two years ago I was sent a 12 inch marples 40 to try out. I will never be looking for another blade in a 12 inch. Best all around performance including longevity that I have ever experienced.

The only others I use now are a 14 inch of another maker but would grab the marples if they put one on the market.
JB


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

I've been thinking about these Irwin Marples blades. I just wish they made a thinner series.


----------



## paxorion

> I ve been thinking about these Irwin Marples blades. I just wish they made a thinner series.
> 
> - Routerisstillmyname


This are thin kerf blades, with a kerf around 3/32" (~0.094"). It is the right size for most thin kerf splitters/riving knives.


----------



## oldretiredjim

I switched to the Marples rip and crosscut blades a year ago. Really like the rip blade - I use it the most. Last week I ripped a redwood 4 X 4 (HD junk) and got 4 very clean and parallel sides. A little sanding and I had a 2.5 X 2.5 mug stand for my wife's pottery show.


----------



## b2rtch

I switched from Freud blades when they came out and I never looked back, they are thin kerf.


----------



## JudsonTN

I agree with the comments above. I never pull my Freud glue line rip blade off the wall anymore since I tried the Marples line. I love them. I have not sent mine out to be sharpened yet and is lasting a lot longer that I would have thought.


----------



## mwilhelm

I got a 50T Marples 10 inch blade a few months ago. I rip a fair amount of 8/4 in many different woods including walnut, hard and soft maple, mesquite and purple heart. I have to say that this blade works much better than the other blades I have used, although I have never used a super high quality blade. When cutting the very hard woods (8/4 mesquite and purple heart) I just have to feed much slower. The cut quality is still great.


----------



## NormG

Sounds like it is a very good blade for what little I do


----------



## Schummie

Great review, Paxorion. thank you for your time.
I think this would be a great saw blade for me.
But the problem is always, do they sell this blade also in Europe and if they
sell something like this in Europe, than it cost three time the price !!

I have sometimes the idea that we live in Europe in a Third World country 
concerning woodworking tools, in comparison with you guys in the US.
If you see that Freud is from Italy, but the saw blades which they sell 
in the US there not available in Europe or I search at the wrong places.
I try already for months to get information from Freud in Europe for a saw blade but I get no response.
I think that Europe is not interesting concerning woodworking or we lie perhaps under a boycott ;-)
It's time we get a Woodcraft, Grizzly or a Rockler in Europe.

Keep dreaming, Henrie


----------



## NormG

I ran into a deal at Lowes today. I think their computers are out of sync. I picked one of these up (10") and at the register it rang up for $21.98, I asked the lady to ring me up for another one and I would go pick it up from the shelf. She did so. I looked again at the sticker above the blade and it clearly said $34.98. I went back by her register to give to her, she put in the bag and left the store. I looked at my receipt in the truck and it shows I paid for 2 Irwin Marathon blades.


----------



## roofner

I have 1 in my table saw and 1 in my radial armsaw . I buy mine at Lowes $38 really are good blades for the price,


----------



## chriswright

I've read some good things about these blades. Glad to see you like to use it.


----------



## who8it

Good to know. Thanks for the review.


----------

